# Cat hisses too much at new cat, now has sore throat and can't meow. Normal..?



## smccreary (Aug 10, 2010)

We have two male cats - one 4 years old, one 2. We just brought home a third male kitten (5 months). 

The oldest cat is fine with the new guy, but the two year old isn't getting along with him very well. They aren't hurting each other, but every time the new guy goes near him, he gets hissed at. 

It's been about a week and he has now lost his voice almost completely. He can't even meow 

Is this normal? I'm not too worried about the behaviour (I'm sure he'll adjust in good time), but will his throat get better on its own? Should I take him into the vet or buy any medicine of any sort?

Thanks!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would say they are probably stressed, both in a new situation. I'm a big believer in taking things slowly when it comes to introductions, that way the new cat can get comfortable in your home before being introduced to the pets in the household. I would guess that the kitty that has lost his mew is probably stressed. I think it's not too late to put the new cat up in a room on his own, let him get comfy in there, let him know he can sleep without having to worry about another cat sneaking up on him, then maybe he will relax a little. 

That's jsut the first thing that comes to mind, that every one is stressed. Did you get the kitten checked out, make sure he is healthy? Just to be sure the new kitty is healthy. 

I'd put the new kitty in his own room for a bit, let things calm down a bit, and then slowly reintroduce everyone.


----------



## smccreary (Aug 10, 2010)

I re-read my original post and realized it was confusing - its not the new guy who is having trouble, its the 2-year old.

I did get the new guy checked out, he is perfectly healthy. I also did keep them apart for about 4 days before introducing them. The new guy wants to play with the 2-year old but the 2-year old is having none of it. 

He can no longer meow (even though he tries) and he is having a bit of trouble eating (though he still does eat). I don't think he understands that the constant hissing at the new cat is what is making his throat sore and meow go away.

So now I need to know if I should buy some throat medicine or something? Or will he get better on his own?

thx


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I would bring your two year old to the vet just to make sure.

Have you considered trying Feliway? It's a product that you can plug into the wall similar to an air freshener diffuser. It is supposed to calm cats when dealing with new or stressful situations. I use one for my cats and they get along much better when the Feliway diffuser is plugged in. When the Feliway runs out, I notice a lot more hissing and fighting so I believe it works with my cats.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If the new kitten is already getting along with the older cat, and your middle kitty isn't attacking or being attacked...I'd leave it and not bother with intros.

Adding kittens when they're young makes it easier for older cats to get used to them, the longer you separate them the older the kitten gets and the more difficult the intros will be. Also...you've already skipped it and its gone well with one of your cats, taking a step back could risk that.

I would keep the baby separate when you're sleeping or not home, but that's mostly for the kittens safety, and to give your older guys a break. Not to mention that's the best way to encourage good litterbox habits, to restrict him to a room with his box so you don't get mistakes.

Your middle kitty will likely get over it, no need for a vet visit IMO. Jitzu did the same thing when we got Torri, then again with Doran.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

Lenny did this! And he was huffing/coughing and it got the point where I locked him in the kitchen with me and I put about 10 different bowls with water in until he had a drink and after that first drink it calmed down and also calmed down the hissing actually! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

